# [C++] & Windows Forms



## Mr.Undertaker (24. Oktober 2002)

Hallo alle!!!
Versuche mich gerade an Visual C++ .net und den Windows Forms. Das 
klappt ja auch ganz gut, habe jedoch ein kleines Problemchen.  
Mein "Windows Forms"-Formular bekomm ich zwar hin, aber im Hintergrund ist immer die Console geöffnet. 
Kann man die irgendwie wegbekommen??? Wieso is die überhaupt da???
Liegt das am "verwalteten" Code??
Vielen Dank schon mal,
Gruß, Christian

--------------------------------------------------
Hier mal der gesamte Source-Code, aber ich denke der ist für das
Problem nicht wichtig!

#include "stdafx.h"
#using <mscorlib.dll>
#include <tchar.h>
#using <System.dll>
#using <System.Drawing.dll>
#using <System.Windows.Forms.dll>

using namespace System;
using namespace System:: Drawing;
using namespace System:: Drawing:: Drawing2D;
using namespace System::ComponentModel;
using namespace System::Windows::Forms;

__gc class CppWindow : public Form
{
public:
	CppWindow()
	{
               // hier wird wat gemacht! 
	}

	void Btn_Click(Object* pSender, EventArgs* pe)
	{
		// hier wird auch wat gemacht! 
	}
};

#ifdef _UNICODE
int wmain(void)
#else
int main(void)
#endif
{
	Application::Run(new CppWindow());
        return 0;
}


----------



## Daniel Toplak (24. Oktober 2002)

Also ich hab zwar noch nie was mit VC++.net gemacht oder C# oder so. Aber ich vermute es liegt an dem Projekt ansich, evtl. hast du es als Konsolenanwendung und nicht als Win32- oder MFC-Anwendung erstellt.


Gruss Homer


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (24. Oktober 2002)

Dachte mir das mittlerweile auch schon. Bei der .net Version ist das
ja alles etwas anderst. Aber ich danke dir trotzdem. Werde das morgen gleich mal ausprobieren.
ciao


----------

